# Standard Poodle Breeder in Arizona?



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Jen Noyb breeds standards. She is in Kingman. She does full health testing. Katherine Williams is somewhere between Tuscon and Phoenix.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond is in California and has set the bar really high for everyone else with regard to testing. She has some of the nicest silvers I have seen in a very long time!! She also has the occasional dark red litter. Nice woman, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you MarcoIslandMom. I have done a lot of research and contacted a few good breeders with questions since posting this question, and have since made a deposit on a future puppy. I narrowed my search down to the beautiful reds and Arreau as a breeder. Absolutely fell in love with Cayenne and hopefully I will be the mom of one of her puppies when she is old enough to be bred. Thanks again for answering my post, just sorry I didn't come back and let everyone know I am not looking anymore. p.s. Your poodle is so pretty.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Well Cherie, if for any reason Cayenne doesn't come through for me, I will keep this in mind. 

Thanks.
Joy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AHA! So you are THAT Joy! Well, the funny thing is, Toby, who will be sire to our next litter is from Harmony Mountain Hunting Poodles and they were mentored by Susan Cook of Marquis Diamond. Seems most people who get touched by Susan understand the importance of good health testing and begin to emulate her. Cay will come through- if not her first litter, for sure her second. You are wayyyyyy up the list on the second group of cuties!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL, I knew by your response you didn't recognize who I was by the name. I went a little bit astray from AZ or CAs breeders didn't I?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha! Just a TAD!!! That's okay. Our Mod, Plumcrazy tells everyone when she got her Lucy from me she was looking for a breeder close to her geographically, but ended up with a breeder close to her philosophically. She is from North Dakota! Everything happens for a reason.


----------

